# nico



## nico71 (Jun 22, 2020)

Really enjoying Mozzafiato R for 6 months now typically 10 cups/day. Using internal water tank, cleaned and backflushed as suggested, haven't descaled yet (we have very soft Cornish water)

My problem is rotary pump runs nicely at 9.5 Bar with lever up (90 degrees towards me) but then only falls to 4 when turned off ie. lever down back to vertical. Fiddling with the lever typically to the preinfuse setting at about 30 to the vertical will then allow needle to drop to zero. Just started this week, previously pump pressure dropped to zero when lever off.

Ive contacted my supplier but would really appreciate advice as to what might be causing problem and how i might fix it. Ive spent ages online to see if the problems has been answered before....dont think so!

-thanks


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

My Rocket Evoluzione has always done this. i believe it is normal behaviour and not to be worried about.


----------



## nico71 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks Rob. Good to know. Thank you


----------

